# Can you live on Protein Shakes?



## EvolutionSik (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it healthy? or what elce should i take that don't put on weight?


----------



## Perdido (Feb 3, 2009)

You'll live but it isn't healthy. Here's a better way: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2009)

EvolutionSik said:


> Is it healthy? or what elce should i take that don't put on weight?



sure you _could_ live on them, but no it would not be healthy nor a good idea.

please visit the diet/nutrition forum, read the stickies, then ask questions.


----------



## zombul (Feb 3, 2009)

You would live for a little while atleast. But would be dumb to attempt especially for fitness sake.


----------



## Chubby (Feb 3, 2009)

Just curious, can guys tell me why it is not healthy to take whey protein to meet my protein requirement?


----------



## danabolic (Feb 5, 2009)

when has bb ever been about health


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 5, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Just curious, can guys tell me why it is not healthy to take whey protein to meet my protein requirement?



I am pretty sure it has to do with the fact that it is not a COMPLETE protein. I could be totally wrong about this but I do believe actual food has all the essential Amino's while Whey is missing some. Hopefully someone else can clarify though in case I am wrong


----------



## Chubby (Feb 5, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> I am pretty sure it has to do with the fact that it is not a COMPLETE protein. I could be totally wrong about this but I do believe actual food has all the essential Amino's while Whey is missing some. Hopefully someone else can clarify though in case I am wrong


I thought whey is complete protein.  I even read somewhere that absorbtion rate of whey is better than that of beef.  I am hoping someone will explain why taking only whey  as a source of protein is unhealthy.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 6, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Just curious, can guys tell me why it is not healthy to take whey protein to meet my protein requirement?



it is perfectly healthy to use whey to help you meet your protein requirements...

that is after all one of the reason we all take it...



the question was whether it would be healthy to LIVE on them
they lack some basic requirements

vitamins
fiber
fats
minerals
etc

it would not be healthy to LIVE on protein shakes
but it is healthy to use them to supplement your diet


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2009)

workhard1 said:


> I am pretty sure it has to do with the fact that it is not a COMPLETE protein. I could be totally wrong about this but I do believe actual food has all the essential Amino's while Whey is missing some. Hopefully someone else can clarify though in case I am wrong



ummm...you're 100% wrong


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Just curious, can guys tell me why it is not healthy to take whey protein to meet my protein requirement?



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Chubby (Feb 6, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> it is perfectly healthy to use whey to help you meet your protein requirements...
> 
> that is after all one of the reason we all take it...
> 
> ...


Other than my post workout, I never take whey alone.  I always blend it with oats, flax seeds, sunflower seed.green vegis, frozen fruits to make it more balanced meal.  Do you think it is still unhealthy to live on whey?  
I take natural unflavoured whey during the day and regular whey isolate for post workout.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 6, 2009)

You need to try to get your protein from lean meats.  Hell by the time you add some milk or something to it its the same or close to the calories of lean chicken or tuna.  Meat is already working muscle, it has lots of things in it that you already need.  Whey is a supplement....SUPPLEMENT...something you use to help complete a bigger picture.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 7, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> You need to try to get your protein from lean meats.  Hell by the time you add some milk or something to it its the same or close to the calories of lean chicken or tuna.  Meat is already working muscle, it has lots of things in it that you already need.  Whey is a supplement....SUPPLEMENT...something you use to help complete a bigger picture.



merkaba...


i think i put you on or near the same level as built as far as my agreement to 99% of your statements

this one included


----------



## Lmoraes (Jan 8, 2010)

But what if you take whey protein and a dietry supplement like ANIMAL PAK to get vitamins fiber fats minerals etc.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 8, 2010)

Lmoraes said:


> But what if you take whey protein and a dietry supplement like ANIMAL PAK to get vitamins fiber fats minerals etc.



Or what if you just ate some healthy foods. It's not all that hard and its a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 8, 2010)

EvolutionSik said:


> Is it healthy? or what elce should i take that don't put on weight?



Only if it also has fat and carbs. If it is pure whey and that is all you ate for months you would eventually die. The condition is called "rabbit poisoning". The name comes from people who have been stranded in the tundra and only had rabbit to eat for several months (learned that one on a Survivor Man episode ). Even though your question is extremely stupid I would think someone of even mimimal intelgence would be hard pressed to kill themselves via whey overdose. Good luck!!



> Rabbit starvation, also referred to as protein poisoning, is a form of acute malnutrition caused by excess consumption of any lean meat (e.g., rabbit) coupled with a lack of other sources of nutrients usually in combination with other stressors, such as severe cold or dry environment. Symptoms include diarrhea, headache, fatigue, low blood pressure and heart rate, and a vague discomfort and hunger that can only be satisfied by consumption of fat or carbohydrates....The ammonia released during the process of converting amino acids into glucose cannot be cleared by conversion to urea unless enough water is consumed to void it. The buildup of ammonia or urea is poisonous.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 8, 2010)

EvolutionSik said:


> Is it healthy? or what elce should i take that don't put on weight?



Well, you could first take an english language course moron.  Whey protein _is a _complete protein and it don't put on weight, but that don't mean it would be healthy to live on just whey protein shakes.  Your body don't get enough other essential nutrients when it don't have nothing else in the diet besides whey protein shakes.

GICH!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok, how about whey protein to satisfy greater than 75% of your PROTEIN intake?  I mean, it's a complete protein, isolate has 0 fat and practically no cholesterol, and it's easier than cooking.  OK, I'm not talking about doing this every day, but you can't tell me there's some days you just don't feel like cooking, so you whip up a protein shake and have some fruit or whatever with it right?

I've done cereal + whey protein for lunch and dinner many times.

in fact, isn't it healthier to consume whey protein for protein intake than say an equal amount of chicken (which really has no nutrition to speak of other than protein)?  50g whey protein isolate should be a heck of a lot healthier than 50g of protein from chicken.  Or what's in beef that you can't get in other stuff plus your mutli vitamin?

I'm sorry, but it's more economical to just drink whey protein than eating whole foods for PROTEIN.  Sure you need your fiber, carbs, other nutrients, etc., I'm talking strictly protein.  It may not TASTE as good, but it's more cost efficient that's for sure


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 9, 2010)

> ok, how about whey protein to satisfy greater than 75% of your PROTEIN intake?  I mean, it's a complete protein, isolate has 0 fat and practically no cholesterol, and it's easier than cooking.  OK, I'm not talking about doing this every day, but you can't tell me there's some days you just don't feel like cooking, so you whip up a protein shake and have some fruit or whatever with it right?


There's nothing wrong with whey protein shakes but there is also nothing wrong with fat in your diet. It's always best to get your nutrition from whole foods. If after eating whole foods you are still not reaching your dietary needs then you SUPPLEMENT with things such as whey protein.



> in fact, isn't it healthier to consume whey protein for protein intake than say an equal amount of chicken (which really has no nutrition to speak of other than protein)?  50g whey protein isolate should be a heck of a lot healthier than 50g of protein from chicken.  Or what's in beef that you can't get in other stuff plus your mutli vitamin?



Wow, you are sadly very misinformed. Here is a little reading for you:


> Chicken is a rich source of dietary protein, required to perform a number of vital functions in the body. Protein is also found to be essential for maintaining bone density and preventing osteoporosis. The meat or chicken is quite cheap due to which, it is widely used for consumption all over the world. Besides being rich in protein, it also contains many essential vitamins and minerals.
> Chicken is very rich in vitamin B6, which is required for carbohydrate, fat and protein metabolism, production of red blood cells and also for strengthening the immune system. Chicken can provide you almost 36% of the total daily requirement of vitamin B6. Besides, chicken can also provide almost 72% of the total daily requirement of another important vitamin niacin or vitamin B3, required for the metabolism of food, i.e releasing energy from food and proper functioning of the digestive system, skin and nerves. Deficiency of this vital vitamin can cause pellagra, a disease characterized by diarrhea, dermatitis, hyper pigmentation, inflammation of mouth and tongue, dementia and even death.
> 
> Another important mineral required as a trace element in human body is selenium, and chicken can provide you with almost 40% of your daily requirement of this nutrient. Selenium is supposed to have antioxidant property, that can protect you from the damage caused by the harmful free radicals. It also boosts the immune system and ensures normal functioning of thyroid gland.
> ...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> There's nothing wrong with whey protein shakes but there is also nothing wrong with fat in your diet. It's always best to get your nutrition from whole foods. If after eating whole foods you are still not reaching your dietary needs then you SUPPLEMENT with things such as whey protein.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are sadly very misinformed. Here is a little reading for you:


 
well i wasn't inferring that chicken is "bad" for you, I just wrote that an equivalent large amount of chicken is probably less healthy for you than an equivalent large amount of whey protein.  I know cholesterol is not entirely bad for you, but how much cholesterol is there in an amount of chicken or beef that equals 50g of protein?  

Naturally your first inclination might be to eat 3 chicken breasts if you're bulking or say 10-12 oz of beef, where it may be healthier for you to eat say one chicken breast, or 4-6 oz of beef and then a scoop of whey protein, so you get the benefits of the meet without too much of the negatives.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 9, 2010)

I cant speak for protein sources from shakes(isolate of course) but Stewart could bring up one point, hormones.  A lot of the chickens, beef, pork are all force fed antibiotics, hormones, food that isnt normal to their staple diet.  COWS DO NOT EAT CORN, they eat grass.  This could be one of the only points off the top of my mind that could be used as PRO-STEWART in this discussion.  

That being said, i always would rather make FOOD than a shake.  Shakes always leave me with a mental gap of not eating.  Food makes me warm and smile inside.


----------



## T_man (Jan 9, 2010)

Does Animal PAK have carbs, fat and fibre?? hahaha

Too much of anything, even the good stuff is bad for you. Pure Oxygen is poisonous. Too much water can kill you.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 9, 2010)

masterbating???


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 9, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> well i wasn't inferring that chicken is "bad" for you, I just wrote that an equivalent large amount of chicken is probably less healthy for you than an equivalent large amount of whey protein.  I know cholesterol is not entirely bad for you, but how much cholesterol is there in an amount of chicken or beef that equals 50g of protein?



No, actually you wrote "_..chicken (which really has no nutrition to speak of other than protein)" _which I  was pointing out is completely wrong. Chicken has a lot of nutritional value other than just protein.



Stewart14 said:


> Naturally your first inclination might be to eat 3 chicken breasts if you're bulking or say 10-12 oz of beef, where it may be healthier for you to eat say one chicken breast, or 4-6 oz of beef and then a scoop of whey protein, so you get the benefits of the meet without too much of the negatives.


What negatives? Chicken is a perfect food source. But yes, you should eat chicken and beef and then supplement with whey protein if needed. But whole foods are always the foundation of a good diet.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 9, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I cant speak for protein sources from shakes(isolate of course) but Stewart could bring up one point, hormones.  A lot of the chickens, beef, pork are all force fed antibiotics, hormones, food that isnt normal to their staple diet.



The USDA strictly prohibits the use of hormones in the raising of chicken and antibotics must be cleared from their system before slaughter and sale (see below). Whereas Cows are fed large amounts of both hormones and antibiotics to increase milk production. These chemicals are in much greater concentration in milk than muscle tissue (we can get into a separate discussion about DMPK if you'd like). So being that whey is isolated from milk you are more likely to be exposed to these compounds in your protein shake than you would in meat.



> Hormones & Antibiotics
> No hormones are used in the raising of chickens.
> 
> Antibiotics may be given to prevent disease and increase feed efficiency. A "withdrawal" period is required from the time antibiotics are administered before the bird can be slaughtered. This ensures that no residues are present in the bird's system. FSIS randomly samples poultry at slaughter and tests for residues. Data from this monitoring program have shown a very low percentage of residue violations.
> ...


----------



## T_man (Jan 9, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> The USDA strictly prohibits the use of hormones in the raising of chicken and antibotics must be cleared from their system before slaughter and sale (see below). Whereas Cows are fed large amounts of both hormones and antibiotics to increase milk production. These chemicals are in much greater concentration in milk than muscle tissue (we can get into a separate discussion about DMPK if you'd like). So being that whey is isolated from milk you are more likely to be exposed to these compounds in your protein shake than you would in meat.



But wouldn't more of the female cows be kept for milk and more of the bulls slaughtered for meat? Anyways as long as I choose bulls maybe the extra test will get into my system


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, you obviously are determined to find someone who'll tell you it is a good idea.  Soooo, yes you are absolutely right.  It is a great idea to live on nothing but whey protein shakes.  It will be a very healthy diet and you will probably be more jacked than Jay Cutler in about 6 months.......if you throw in some Neovar of course.  Hope this helps!


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 10, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Okay, you obviously are determined to find someone who'll tell you it is a good idea.  Soooo, yes you are absolutely right.  It is a great idea to live on nothing but whey protein shakes.  It will be a very healthy diet and you will probably be more jacked than Jay Cutler in about 6 months.......if you throw in some Neovar of course.  Hope this helps!



I agree with Mr. Roids...good luck


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 10, 2010)

To your whey only diet add the following.  Almonds, sweet potatos, wild rice, eggs and egg whites, leafy green veggies, tilapia, chicken.  There you have a healthy diet.


----------



## EvolutionSik (Jan 11, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Well, you could first take an english language course moron.  Whey protein _is a _complete protein and it don't put on weight, but that don't mean it would be healthy to live on just whey protein shakes.  Your body don't get enough other essential nutrients when it don't have nothing else in the diet besides whey protein shakes.
> 
> GICH!



and you call me a moron? with a reply like that? You tit.

and to everyone who submitted a serious answer, thank you.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2010)

The main question i would ask is why you would WANT to subsist entirely on liquid food. Personally, all weightlifting and health concerns aside, i LOVE eating. Just eating something with substance is an integral part of staying sane for me.

I only take protein shakes for convienence. If i had the time to get all my protein from chicken breast or beef or pork or fish or rat, you bet your ass i would!

Shakes arent even a blip on the radar when theres a nice juicy steak within a mile of my stomach.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I think he wants to stay lean so he can fit into his girlfriends skinny jeans this spring.
> 
> Either that or he's this guy:
> YouTube - Jim Carrey - Environmental Guy



 he has the best characters.


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 12, 2010)

My my, I haven't exactly read every post, but here's my theory. Protein shakes do not come from the ground, or the sea, or trees, so...you weren't exactly meant to live on it. I'm just a big believer in the fact that what you digest will eventually catch up with you. Your body is smarter than you think, eventually it might just rebel and scream, "give me some damn produce, or animal already!" If I don't have my veggies, I just feel plain gross by the end of the day. And let's not even talk about how unhealthy your bowel movements might be, lol.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2010)

> My my, I haven't exactly read every post, but here's my theory. Protein shakes do not come from the ground, or the sea, or trees, so...you weren't exactly meant to live on it.


Exactly.  So just throw some dirt, saltwater, and tree bark in your shakes and you should be fine, bowel movements and all.

GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 12, 2010)

I got some protein you can live on!


----------



## Drexmere (May 10, 2012)

You actually can live off of Protein Shakes. My Logic is that if You Put in the Right Dosage of Fruits & Vegetables, then You Should be able to live off of Protein Shakes. Just make sure You add Good Ingredients, but Nutritional Values are Really Important if You Want to Keep Your Bones.! lololol Just Make Sure it's Healthy, and You'll Be Safe.
P.S. My Little Brother (15), and My Cousin (19) were Arguing about this, so I did some Research, and My Theories Show that My Cousin was Right. You Can Live Off of Protein Shakes. Enjoy 'em.


----------

